# Jealous 2022?



## Kraxler (9. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es über das Radon Jealous (Carbon Variante) des Jahrgangs 2022 schon irgendwelche Infos?

Gibt es da etwas Neues, oder wird das bisherige Modell weiter produziert?

Aktuell ist das Bike auf der HP noch aufgeführt, jedoch nicht mehr bestellbar, bzw. es gibt auch keine Auskunft zu einem eventuellen zukünftigen Liefertermin.

Vielleicht hat jemand zu dem Bike weitere Infos und kann darüber kurz berichten.


----------



## Polluxx13 (22. November 2021)

Das 2022 Modell ist gelistet. 

Mich würde die Farbe interessieren, auf dem Foto sieht es weiß aus, die Farbbezeichnung ist allerdings coolgray deepblack, das irritiert mich etwas. Weiß würde ich ja begrüßen aber so ein helles grau eher nicht, weiß jemand mehr, bzw kenn jemand diese Farbbezeichnungen bei Radon?











						Jealous AL 8.0
					

Die Highlights des Radon Jealous AL 8.0    Beim JEALOUS AL 8.0 bestücken wir den Rahmen mit einer kompletten Shimano Deore 12-fach Gruppe und ermöglichen mit der großen 10-51 Zähne großen Kassette eine...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraxler (24. November 2021)

Meine Frage zum aktuellen Stand des Jealous bezog sich jedoch auf das Jealous CF (Carbon) und nicht auf die Aluvariante.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. November 2021)

Polluxx13 schrieb:


> Das 2022 Modell ist gelistet.
> 
> Mich würde die Farbe interessieren, auf dem Foto sieht es weiß aus, die Farbbezeichnung ist allerdings coolgray deepblack, das irritiert mich etwas. Weiß würde ich ja begrüßen aber so ein helles grau eher nicht, weiß jemand mehr, bzw kenn jemand diese Farbbezeichnungen bei Radon?
> 
> ...



Hi,

das coolgray geht schon in eine sehr helle Richtung, ist aber weit von einem "reinweiß" entfernt. In natura wirkt es sehr clean bzw. modern und passt wunderbar zum Rahmen.



Kraxler schrieb:


> Meine Frage zum aktuellen Stand des Jealous bezog sich jedoch auf das Jealous CF (Carbon) und nicht auf die Aluvariante.



Das JEALOUS in der Carbon Variante wird auch zeitnah online kommen, allerdings haben wir hier erst zwei Fotomuster aufbauen können, sodass wir bei zwei Varianten mit grafischen Platzhaltern arbeiten müssen....

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Kraxler (27. November 2021)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Das JEALOUS in der Carbon Variante wird auch zeitnah online kommen, allerdings haben wir hier erst zwei Fotomuster aufbauen können, sodass wir bei zwei Varianten mit grafischen Platzhaltern arbeiten müssen....
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Hallo Andi,

vielen dank für die Auskunft. 
Dann warte ich mal gespannt darauf wenn die ersten Bilder und Beschreibungen online gestellt werden.

viele Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## LuttiX (11. Dezember 2021)

Hoffentlich gibts den Frameset in weiß, sieht ja genial aus!


----------



## LautSprecher (8. Februar 2022)

Gibt es schon Infos wann das 10.0 EA bestellt werden kann?


----------



## likekiel (7. März 2022)

Wodurch unterscheidet sich der 2022er Rahmen gegenüber dem 21er? Außer der Farbe.


----------



## Cycliste17 (2. April 2022)

Nur weiß? 
Ich hatte mal einen postgelben Rahmen (Hot Chilli) und musste sehr viel Zeit ins Putzen investieren. Den Dreck aus den kleinen Kratzern bekam ich teilweise nicht mehr heraus. Sah irgendwann immer etwas dreckig aus. Seitdem habe ich immer dunkle Rahmen.


----------



## derfati (25. Juni 2022)

Hallo in die Runde. Diese Woche bekomme ich mein Jealous Carbon. Ich hätte mal eine Frage. Hat jemand von euch die Sattelklemme gegen eine mit Schnellspanner getauscht? Welche passt denn da?
Danke und Grüße.


----------



## likekiel (25. Juni 2022)

Schau mal ins Datenblatt, da steht der Sitzrohrdurchmesser. Bei Radon ist der idR 30.9mm. Da passt ein 31,8mm Schnellspanner,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfati (25. Juni 2022)

Danke dir. 😀👍🙋‍♂️


----------



## Cycliste17 (25. Juni 2022)

Wären dann 0,45mm Wandstärke des Sitzrohrs. Ich glaube eher an 34,9mm Schelle.


----------



## likekiel (25. Juni 2022)

Äh ja 34,9mm sorry. Aber vorher wie gesagt nachschauen, oder Außendurchmesser jenes Rohrs messen in das du die Sattelstütze reinsteckst.


----------



## derfati (25. Juni 2022)

So mach ich das. Ne 34,9er habe ich sogar noch da. 👍


----------



## derfati (1. Juli 2022)

So, heute angekommen, zusammen gebaut, getestet und für gut befunden. Schnellspanner hat gepasst. Nur das mit Achse hinten gefählt mir nicht. Die ist zum Schrauben und sehr schwergängig. Da muss ich noch was ändern. Hat due vielleicht schon jemand getauscht? Ansonsten frag ich mal bei BD nach.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. Juli 2022)

derfati schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1509458
> 
> So, heute angekommen, zusammen gebaut, getestet und für gut befunden. Schnellspanner hat gepasst. Nur das mit Achse hinten gefählt mir nicht. Die ist zum Schrauben und sehr schwergängig. Da muss ich noch was ändern. Hat due vielleicht schon jemand getauscht? Ansonsten frag ich mal bei BD nach.


Hi,

beim Lösen der Achse vorher die kleine Fixierungsschraube licht anlösen - dann sollte die De-/Montage der Achse einfach über die Bühne gehen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfati (4. Juli 2022)

Ah ok, danke. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite?


----------

